# What do I need to look for when hiring a divorce attorney?



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi, 

I have several posts here detailing my marriage... 

this thread is for the simple question about hiring an attorney?

What do I need to look for when hiring a divorce attorney? What should I be asking as far as their success? Qualifications? etc??

I mean really what do I look for when hiring an attorney? chemistry between me and the attorney (professional of course, but I mean a serious interest in my case?)?

Am I looking for how connected they are to the judges? How would I even approach such a question?

I don't want to hire anyone off the bus bench (lol)?

The last guy I was recommended to wanted his retainer and wouldn't take "I cant right now" for an answer... 

I am a housewife, with 2 kids, STBXH STOLE ALL MARITAL MONEY AND PAID OFF HIS DEBTS!!! LEFT ME WITH NADA!!! HELP!! 

What qualities am I looking for?


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

Sweetie, I mean this with all due respect, but I think you have just one thing to look for right now, and that's the one who will take your case!

I sure hope you got some leads today-I was sending you good vibes!


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

TooNice said:


> Sweetie, I mean this with all due respect, but I think you have just one thing to look for right now, and that's the one who will take your case!
> 
> I sure hope you got some leads today-I was sending you good vibes!


made 37 calls today....not one!! South florida is a bi*ch.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lawyers first evaluate the expected time a matter is expected to take. For clients with substantial funds, the trick then is getting the case. The prospective lawyer will profess sympathy for what she is going through, agree that the spouse is at fault, suggest her expectations are quite reasonable but add that the client is an "enabler" by constantly catering to his/her spouse, she has permitted the aberrant behavior to continue. (this has its drawbacks because with both spouses being told that are reasonable and right, cases drag on until the money is depleted and then they settle). 

In any case, you are not in the kiss your butt, tell me I am right, and let me call you 3 times a week at 300 per hour. You have limited funds, and are far less appealing. First, you need to explain how things can be done quickly and profitably. No long, sad stories but instead you are there to explain how this can be done quickly and simply. If there is to be a divorce, explain how custody, parenting time, and assets can be divided quickly and effortlessly. Unlike the monied client, you should explain how you can assist the lawyer by providing a clear summary, simple answers, and have reasonable expectations. 

Look around, you will need to get some money together. I forget whether your husband had money and if so, sometimes a pendente lite application can be made. 

Imagine someone who went to the finest French restaurant in town, and explained she wanted to bring 4 people, have 2 bottles of the finest wine, several appetizers, steak, and dessert, but had a total budget of 100. We can say if you went to a regular restaurant you might equally nutritious food that could you fill you up and provide nutrition but just without the flash and glitter. That's what you want in a lawyer.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

There may be some kind of organization which provides free or nearly free legal services in your community. Network in your church if you belong to one, or scour the internet.


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thor said:


> There may be some kind of organization which provides free or nearly free legal services in your community. Network in your church if you belong to one, or scour the internet.


Thank you thor! I did find legal aid in my county but when I was referred out it was for domestic violence victims., I called the American bar association and got the same organization but it seems I was directed to the wrong place the first time. I have to call again tomorrow because they only screen MWF from 9-12pm. 

Ive called 54 attorneys since I started my list, not one willing to help me without a retainer. So I may have to wait until my brother gives me a str8 answer or until I save the money to pay someone to get it done.


----------

